# Nero could not perform Fixation



## macswede (Aug 24, 2005)

Never had any trouble with my burner before today. Tried backing up my photos and s uddenly nothing works.
Here's the Nero log:

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.71 (0002), size=45056 bytes, created 2002-07-17 10:20:56 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 2004-11-02 12:54:32

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 6.6.1.4
Internal Version: 6, 6, 1, 4d
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P> Version: 1.10 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.1.4
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2000kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <AXV CD/DVD-ROM >Version: 2.1b - HA 1 TA 1 - 6.6.1.4
Adapter driver: <SCSI> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : Maxtor 6Y120L0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : AXV CD/DVD-ROM 2.1b axvscsi Port 2 ID 0 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P D: CDRom0
AXV CD/DVD-ROM E: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 74448896 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 511MB (523760kB)
Free physical memory: 118MB (121636kB)
Memory in use : 76 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

25.6.2006
CD-ROM (ISO)
22:04:03	#1 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6475
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : FALSE
Multisession : TRUE
Multisession type: : Start multisession
Burning mode : TAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

22:04:03	#2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3012
ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P
FlextraLink activated

22:04:03	#3 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 531
ReadBuffer-Pipe got 72704KB of Memory

22:04:03	#4 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 124
Reader running

22:04:03	#5 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P running

22:04:03	#6 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3312
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

22:04:04	#7 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3305
Turn on Track-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

22:04:05	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 281
Last possible write address on media: 359844 ( 79:59.69)
Last address to be written: 334769 ( 74:25.44)

22:04:05	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 293
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

22:04:05	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2612
Recorder: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P

22:04:05	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 459
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

22:04:05	#12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 847
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 334770 (334770) = #334770/74:23.45
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 334768 blocks [ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P]
--------------------------------------------------------------

22:04:13	#13 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1059
Prepare recorder [ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P] for write in TAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc not fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 307200 685916160, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
-150 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
-150 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
334770 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

22:04:13	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1127
Removed 2 run-out blocks from end of track 1. Length: 334770 -> 334768.

22:04:13	#15 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 38
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

22:04:13	#16 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 83
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

22:04:13	#17 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Caching of files started

22:04:13	#18 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4145
Cache writing successful.

22:04:13	#19 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Caching of files completed

22:04:13	#20 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Burn process started at 16x (2*400 KB/s)

22:04:16	#21 SPTI -1189 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 289
D: CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1189)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x30
Sense Qual: 0x02
CDB Data: 0xAD 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 40 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 30 02 
Buffer x02f36600: Len x4000

22:04:16	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

22:04:16	#23 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 21840
Set BUFE: FlextraLink -> ON

22:04:20	#24 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:20.984 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#25 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.312 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#26 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.562 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#27 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.593 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#28 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.609 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#29 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.640 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#30 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.671 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#31 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.703 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#32 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.718 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#33 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.750 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#34 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.781 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#35 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.796 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:04:23	#36 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
22:04:23.828 - D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P : Queue again later

22:09:02	#37 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

22:09:07	#38 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16608
<ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P> start Close Session

22:09:09	#39 SPTI -1176 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 289
D: CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1176)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x72
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0x51 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x71 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 72 03 
Buffer x02f35600: Len x20

22:09:09	#40 CDR -1176 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1308
Session fixation error
D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P

22:09:09	#41 TRANSFER -19 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1308
Could not perform Fixation

22:09:09	#42 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16608
<ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P> start Close Session

22:09:11	#43 SPTI -1176 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 289
D: CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1176)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x72
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0x51 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x71 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 72 03 
Buffer x02f35600: Len x20

22:09:11	#44 CDR -1176 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1308
Session fixation error
D: ASUS DVD-RW DRW-0402P

22:09:11	#45 TRANSFER -19 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1308
Could not perform Fixation

22:09:11	#46 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Burn process failed at 16x (2*400 KB/s)

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\CDRALW2K.SYS': Ver=8.0.0.212 , size=2560 bytes, created 2006-05-19 23:16:24 
File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.71 (0002), size=16877 bytes, created 2002-07-17 09:53:02 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=3.00.11B, size=46080 bytes, created 2006-05-16 22:23:54 (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\InCDfs.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 23, 2, size=102016 bytes, created 2006-03-23 17:15:58 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\InCDpass.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 23, 2, size=29440 bytes, created 2006-03-23 17:15:56 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\InCDrec.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 23, 2, size=8704 bytes, created 2006-03-23 17:00:28 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\scsiport.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), size=96256 bytes, created 2004-08-04 07:59:41 (Adapter driver for src)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)

I've updated Nero and downloaded firmware for the Asus burner but I don't know how to flash it.


----------

